# 18 Children, 8 adults shot and killed at Sandy Hook Elementary in Newtown Conn.



## AquaHull

No link needed, it's on most networks now

A Sig Sauer and a Glock handgun were used. Gunman dressed in all black is dead.


----------



## yzingerr

I'm so angry. What kind of pos shoots up an elementary school.
Glad he is dead.
Prayers to those involved and killed.


----------



## Sr40ken

It's up to 27 by some reports now. My prayers go out to the victims and thier families.
Now the governemnt has even more fuel to legislate us into safety with more gun control and do nothing about human behavior.


----------



## Watercanlady

My prayers go out to those families. Yes more fuel for them to try to take our right to bear arms. More reason why the faculty should carry weapons.


----------



## StarPD45

Another shooting in a "gun free" zone. When will they figure this out?
Now we're in for more %%$^^%.


----------



## countdown

Every schoolmarm in the nation should be absolutely *REQUIRED* to CCW, and be competent with it! They're trusted with our most valuable resource, and should be able to protect them at all cost. At least one teacher was smart enough to lock the door to her classroom and huddle the kids into a far corner of the room, but that wouldn't help if the shooter decided to bust down or shoot open the door.

I've also heard some scuttlebutt about a second shooter at large?? I wish the bastard didn't pussy out and kill himself; give him to the parents of his victims for a few hours (or however long it takes)...

Furious, disgusted and heartbroken


----------



## kyletx1911a1

18 CHILDREN GONE SON OF A BITCH!!!(SORRY BOUT THE LANGUAGE)BUT DAMMIT!! WE have by some stupid stretch of the quest for total peace on earth that people have talked them selves that there is not true evil out here!!! and want to ban law abiding people from having guns(no gun zones= by law= killing zones)
How would it turned out if teachers could carry? parents gone, brothers gone, sisters gone, families wrecked for life!!!
and these are some of the same people that say that 911 will save us!!!!
Please do not get me wrong nobody should have this happen. but some where down the line we must get hard with criminals and deal with them harsh,
just as harsh as they dealt with the victims of their crimes....
I trust in GOD ALWAYS... But no where in the BIBLE DID HE SAY BE STUPID!!! 
NOR THAT HE YOU COULD NOT PROTECT YOUR SELF!!!


----------



## countdown

With all the shootings like this lately, it wouldn't matter if the crime were punishable by dismemberment by wild dogs...the crimes would still happen. These chickenshit shooters have no intention of sticking around long enough to be punished for their crime; they opt for the easy way out.


----------



## AsteroidX

WoW. We had Kip Kinkle in my town way back in the day now. He seems like a lapdog compared to this horrendous act. Why would someone target schoolchildren. The devil is awake it seems and I am not even religious by any stretch.

News stories like this should you even watch? they are that bad and horrific to the psyche.


----------



## DonP.

Absolutely unbelievable that anyone could do such a thing. My God what is happening to society? I am sickened by this. 18 innocent babies who went to school to learn something today. And the staff simply going to work. Imaging the parents of the children who kissed them goodbye this am, never to see them alive again.

To murder innocent 5 year old children, makes me sick to my stomach. 

They said there was security measures in place such as needing buzzed in/out. Then how the hell did this monster get in? Especially dressed in the manner he was? 

And then I hear he killed his own mother, and shot himself after murdering those people. If there is a heaven and a hell I know this guy will burn for all eternity. 


Someday they will have to stop sending kids to school. Have them taught by teleconferencing at home. They can do extracurricular activities at church or with their families.

My heart aches for all the people suffering right now with this senseless tragedy. 

Rest In Peace Little Angels.


----------



## kyletx1911a1

There is true evil on the earth and these people should be killed on the spot


----------



## Dunbar

What is wrong with some people. Last week at a mall; today a school. I pray for the families...


----------



## Southern Dad

This is another reason why we need to have ARMED security or allow CCW permit holders to carry. If the principal of this school or a couple teachers had a CCW this wouldn't have went on for a hundred rounds.


----------



## Denton

Another incident where a second person was reported to have been there. His handler?
It was important to identify the manufacturers of the handguns, so that the Joe 6-Packs could see they were of the menacing, auto sort known to be favored by law enforcement community and TV characters alike. Also mentioned was that the shooter was carrying a .223 rifle. This information was released pretty quickly, as if it were important information.

Yeah, just another random incident, in a series of random incidents since this regime has taken control of the government.


----------



## kyletx1911a1

denton said:


> another incident where a second person was reported to have been there. His handler?
> It was important to identify the manufacturers of the handguns, so that the joe 6-packs could see they were of the menacing, auto sort known to be favored by law enforcement community and tv characters alike. Also mentioned was that the shooter was carrying a .223 rifle. This information was released pretty quickly, as if it were important information.
> 
> Yeah, just another random incident, in a series of random incidents since this regime has taken control of the government.


i see what you said i agree
things that make you go uhmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Fuzzee

They'll never do what will stop these gunmen which is train and arm the teachers or have armed security on duty in every school in America. It's a horrible tragedy and my sorrow goes out to the families. That it's just another tragedy the politicians will use to fuel their agendas of disarming the people makes me sick. This country is in the hands of evil, self centered, scared, agenda ridden, piece of s**t and I'm tired of it.


----------



## Dunbar

Your right, there seems to be a "suspected second person", who is never found. 
.
They say, "some schools can't afford to hire security, or security systems". I am sure many people could find the time to volunteer. I know I would. I understand that there are some teachers opposed to carrying, or handling a gun.


----------



## preppermama

I was grocery shopping with my son today and the clerks were all talking about it. Had no idea what was going on until I got home and proceeded to cry like a baby about this. I guess as a mom stuff like this hits me hard because what if that was my child's school? I can only imagine the devastation and shock the families are going through right now and I have been praying for all 26 of the murdered children and adults. 

I've been considering homeschooling for awhile now for reasons just like this one. That and public school kids are using drugs and having sex in 5th grade.

Anyhow, completely heartbroken for every single one of these families.


----------



## SSGT

kyletx1911a1 said:


> 18 CHILDREN GONE SON OF A BITCH!!!(SORRY BOUT THE LANGUAGE)BUT DAMMIT!! WE have by some stupid stretch of the quest for total peace on earth that people have talked them selves that there is not true evil out here!!! and want to ban law abiding people from having guns(no gun zones= by law= killing zones)
> How would it turned out if teachers could carry? parents gone, brothers gone, sisters gone, families wrecked for life!!!
> and these are some of the same people that say that 911 will save us!!!!
> Please do not get me wrong nobody should have this happen. but some where down the line we must get hard with criminals and deal with them harsh,
> just as harsh as they dealt with the victims of their crimes....
> I trust in GOD ALWAYS... But no where in the BIBLE DID HE SAY BE STUPID!!!
> NOR THAT HE YOU COULD NOT PROTECT YOUR SELF!!!


What he said....I'm so pissed off I'd better not say anything....and as a father of two....Damn....This hurts


----------



## SSGT

Ditto Too Preppermama...


----------



## Dunbar

I respect the office of the Presidency, but I just watched President Obama give a statement with tears and sadness. I don't know what others feel, but when I am truly upset, it is hard to contain the sadness with a flick, or a wipe of a finger. Maybe he is more of a man than I. I have been to many places, and seen a lot of things. If I am truly distraught, it will be known. Sorry to be obtuse...


----------



## C5GUY

Dunbar said:


> I respect the office of the Presidency, but I just watched President Obama give a statement with tears and sadness. I don't know what others feel, but when I am truly upset, it is hard to contain the sadness with a flick, or a wipe of a finger. Maybe he is more of a man than I. I have been to many places, and seen a lot of things. If I am truly distraught, it will be known. Sorry to be obtuse...


I'm not an Obama supported but thought he handled his speech with much feeling and dignity and even felt a little proud of how human he seemed to be at this terrible time of grief for all of America.


----------



## Dunbar

I am sure your are right,,,I am sorry


----------



## C5GUY

Dunbar said:


> I am sure your are right,,,I am sorry


Spoken like a true gentleman.


----------



## Jazzman

Yeah well y'all will note that the media ( most of 'em) seem to be focusing on the weapons involved instead of the obvious derangement a, cowardice and mental problems of the shooter(s) and on the CHILDREN. 

Complete with all the buzzwords , the anti-gun rhetoric is just beggining and will run rampant , and O'Bummer and certain other politicos will be right there to exploit this tragedy........keep in mind the words of Rahm Emmanuel.


----------



## Smitty901

Well even as of now the facts are not in Seems there will be a lot to this story.
I saw no sadness in Obama I saw joy. He will use this to go after law biding citizen that own guns He is said in his words.


----------



## Sr40ken

Jazzman said:


> Yeah well y'all will note that the media ( most of 'em) seem to be focusing on the weapons involved instead of the obvious derangement a, cowardice and mental problems of the shooter(s) and on the CHILDREN.
> 
> Complete with all the buzzwords , the anti-gun rhetoric is just beggining and will run rampant , and O'Bummer and certain other politicos will be right there to exploit this tragedy........keep in mind the words of Rahm Emmanuel.


Bullseye!!!!!!! Why focus on the psycho? Let's go after guns. Until there is a serious dialog about behavior, mental illness and consequences nothing will change. The guns are an easy target.People don't stop and think there were mass murders before gunpowder was invented The common link? Human behavior.


----------



## C5GUY

If you received this news and one of the first things that pops into your mind is "crap...this will cause gun control" then you need to take a damn long look at your priorities in your life.


----------



## C5GUY

Smitty901 said:


> Well even as of now the facts are not in Seems there will be a lot to this story.
> I saw no sadness in Obama I saw joy. He will use this to go after law biding citizen that own guns He is said in his words.


You either need new glasses or a new TV if you indeed saw joy in Obama's speech about this event.


----------



## preppermama

Jazzman said:


> Yeah well y'all will note that the media ( most of 'em) seem to be focusing on the weapons involved instead of the obvious derangement a, cowardice and mental problems of the shooter(s) and on the CHILDREN.
> 
> Complete with all the buzzwords , the anti-gun rhetoric is just beggining and will run rampant , and O'Bummer and certain other politicos will be right there to exploit this tragedy........keep in mind the words of Rahm Emmanuel.


Totally agree.

And just to be clear, the media does NOT care about these people or the 20 dead children. They care about their bottom line and getting the story. Honestly, the fake remorse newscasters project during times like these annoys the hell out of me.


----------



## Smitty901

C5GUY said:


> You either need new glasses or a new TV if you indeed saw joy in Obama's speech about this event.


 Obama and his crew Never let a crises go to waste, He wasted no time if you listen to what he said. 
He is the one with No heart.
Just like the Theater shooting there will be a lot more to this but it will never be the focus . Obama is dancing with joy he now has some thing to cover his tail in the press for awhile.
Another that does not listen to Obama says but hears what you want .He jump right on his agenda.


----------



## Sr40ken

C5GUY said:


> If you received this news and one of the first things that pops into your mind is "crap...this will cause gun control" then you need to take a damn long look at your priorities in your life.


I'm not sure what your implications are but, my first feelings was sickness in my gut and the terror that those children alive and gone have felt and will feel.And I prayed.
And secondly the feelings of here we go again, more idiots will go after the tool of choice not the cause or why the psycho did what he did. WHy is that? because of the frustration of the same old crap and not going after handling behavior so we can slow down this kind of terror that man, not guns puts his fellow man through. If you don't want to have that dialog, don't look.


----------



## crystalphoto

Such a tragic day. My prayers go out to the families. Such a waste.


----------



## Smitty901

Sr40ken said:


> I'm not sure what your implications are but, my first feelings was sickness in my gut and the terror that those children alive and gone have felt and will feel.And I prayed.
> And secondly the feelings of here we go again, more idiots will go after the tool of choice not the cause or why the psycho did what he did. WHy is that? because of the frustration of the same old crap and not going after handling behavior so we can slow down this kind of terror that man, not guns puts his fellow man through. If you don't want to have that dialog, don't look.


 That is the point . Just like Gabby Gifford ,The theater shooting ect Never focus on the person the crime. All of those cases it was known the shoot was a basket case in at least one he told them he was going to do it . They did nothing.
In this one it appears he shoots his father, then went ot he school to shoot his Mother. You not going to tell me their were no major issue going on there. But I am betting we not going to hear much talk about that.
I happen to work around A bunch of Obama supports that was the first thing they said today Now we get them guns. The cared Nothing about them children only their Agenda.
Their leader is no different. He is right now working behind close doors on how they will frame the attack and focus the blame to meet their needs.
Holder is already on it he said "We need to take a look at our rights" From the man that shipped 1000's of weapons to Mexico drug lords. Your being played


----------



## Sinkhole

My thoughts and prayers go out to the families, friends & loved ones of all involved. That being said. I see a ton of talk about gun control going on. I have not once seen the question asked "Where the 20yr old shooter, Adam Lanza, acquired the the firearms, used in this horrible incident." Who was the owner of these firearms? Were they stolen? Were they bought illegally? Where did they come from? A 20yr old kid does not just walk into a gun store and purchase firearms.


----------



## Sinkhole

Oh and one more thing.


----------



## DonP.

Im so tired of watching the people blame the guns..every channel they are talking gun control. Look at it this way:

If someone buys a car, drives drunk and kills someone... is it the car dealer's fault? The car itself? Or the idiot who chose to drive drunk? Same principle applies to guns.

JMO


----------



## Dunbar

-I am not sure how we can ensure the mental don't have access to guns.
-I do know that, in places like Haiti, South America, and Africa - even without a gun, they find a way to kill - to murder.
-Some would say, "without a gun, they won't kill as many people- without a gun" 

The crazies will do what they will,,what they want. They will always find a way to do harm. I suppose we could have a more rigorous screening process. We could give a license to those who are,,,, a perfect model citizen, military combat MOS veteran, or one who completes a complex school, or class. But we know,,, that will not stop those who have a malice intent. But perhaps some will say, "we are at least doing something - we are slowing them down". 

I am not sure what the correct answer is. But taking everyone's gun is not the way to go.


----------



## kyletx1911a1

DonP. said:


> Im so tired of watching the people blame the guns..every channel they are talking gun control. Look at it this way:
> 
> If someone buys a car, drives drunk and kills someone... is it the car dealer's fault? The car itself? Or the idiot who chose to drive drunk? Same principle applies to guns.
> 
> JMO[/QUOTEWINN


----------



## Smitty901

Spoiled rotten over payed foot ball player kills his girl friend and himself. Let us for get all the trouble he had been in they covered up. Blame the gun not him feel sorry for him.
And just a minute ago "White house spokesman President Obama remain committed to reinstating weapons ban " So it seems he is right at his game. Working his plan.
So now it seems much of what news reported was false.
He had no assault rifle with him it was in the car. He had no shot gun. He did not shoot mom in the school but at home and he did not shoot his farther. Good job press you got nothing right.
He had hand guns.
1. He was under 21 against the law
2. He stole them from what they say was his mother against the law
3. Seems he was mentally ill against the law to have any fire arm
4. Had no permits in either state for them against the law.
So what new law would have stopped him.


----------



## Leon

I see here a pattern. One random loner, let's call him the 'sicko' goes into random location I.E. mall, hair salon, school, and shoots up the place. There have been like five of these across a five month period. He is then whisked away magically without much fight OR ends up dead at the scene. Then, like clockwork the gun grabbers come out of the woodwork. Word is he killed his own mother before going to the school to shoot up her students. I ask you, what kind of torture across long periods OR sudden, horrible conditioning can make a man kill his own mother and then fight hard-wired instincts to shoot whimpering and panicked children? I have seen some supremely depraved sons of bitches in my day, know quite a few still. Not one of them would go after their own mother. Even *bad *men love their mamas. There is also a mechanism in the human brain that will make you hesitate when you hear or see the plight of a tiny child, that is why they look so cute- so we are less inclined to harm them. It's also why when you hear a baby screaming you grow more alert and agitated. That is _hard-wired_, million year old ingrained instinct that is hard for the human brain to filter out. Given the fact that child molestation is a reality, it CAN be argued that SOME people have learned to ignore and or dismiss some of those instincts. But nothing about his case adds up at all. Guy shoots his mom and then carries his wrath onto her kindergarten class? I do not claim to be Freud, but I have studied him thoroughly and know that he believed something like that was not likely possible. Then I got chills when I heard "psychologist" and "multiple personalities".

I'm sure I don't have to tell anyone (or at least most of you) what the MK-Ultra program was. What I will tell you is the inner workings of it, because I and Hank have studied it well. Here, just check this wikipedia clip out- says it better than I would.

*Project MKUltra* was the code name for a covert research operation experimenting in the behavioral engineering of humans through the CIA's Scientific Intelligence Division. The program began in the early 1950s, was officially sanctioned in 1953, was reduced in scope in 1964, further curtailed in 1967 and officially halted in 1973.[SUP][1][/SUP] The program engaged in many illegal activities[SUP][2][/SUP][SUP][3][/SUP][SUP][4][/SUP]; in particular it used unwitting U.S. and Canadian citizens as its test subjects, which led to controversy regarding its legitimacy.[SUP][5][/SUP][SUP][6][/SUP][SUP][7][/SUP][SUP][8][/SUP] MKUltra involved the use of many methodologies to manipulate people's individual mental states and alter brain functions, including the surreptitious administration of drugs (especially LSD) and other chemicals, hypnosis, sensory deprivation, isolation, verbal and sexual abuse, as well as various forms of torture.[SUP][9][/SUP]
The scope of Project MKUltra was broad, with research undertaken at 80 institutions, including 44 colleges and universities, as well as hospitals, prisons and pharmaceutical companies.[SUP][10][/SUP] The CIA operated through these institutions using front organizations, although sometimes top officials at these institutions were aware of the CIA's involvement.[SUP][11][/SUP] MKUltra was allocated 6 percent of total CIA funds.[SUP][12][/SUP]
Project MKUltra was first brought to public attention in 1975 by the Church Committee of the U.S. Congress, and a Gerald Ford commission to investigate CIA activities within the United States. Investigative efforts were hampered by the fact that CIA Director Richard Helms ordered all MKUltra files destroyed in 1973; the Church Committee and Rockefeller Commission investigations relied on the sworn testimony of direct participants and on the relatively small number of documents that survived Helms' destruction order.[SUP][13][/SUP]
In 1977, a Freedom of Information Act request uncovered a cache of 20,000 documents relating to project MKUltra, which led to Senate hearings later that same year.[SUP][6][/SUP] In July of 2001 some surviving information regarding MKUltra was officially declassified.

Now, my friends, I ask that you take a moment to mentally digest that and as preppers, step back and look at it for yourselves. 80 institutions involved, millions of dollars and nearly 30 years of time to perfect it. The project suddenly "ended". I and Hank have on reliable documents that this was because it was _perfected_.

I give you this: MKUltra supposedly reached its zenith in the year 1975. *John Winston Lennon* (9 October 1940 - 8 December 1980)

*Mark David Chapman* (born May 10, 1955) is an American prison inmate who was convicted for killing John Lennon on December 8, 1980. Chapman shot Lennon outside The Dakota apartment building in New York City. Chapman fired at Lennon five times, hitting him four times in his back. Chapman later remained at the scene reading _The Catcher in the Rye_ until the police arrived and arrested him. Chapman repeatedly claimed that the novel was his statement.

Bizarre behavior. Other bizarre, unrealistic behavior like this was seen in:

The *Reagan assassination attempt* occurred on Monday, March 30, 1981, just 69 days into the presidency of Ronald Reagan. While leaving a speaking engagement at the Washington Hilton Hotel in Washington, D.C., President Reagan and three others were shot and wounded by John Hinckley, Jr.
Reagan suffered a punctured lung and heavy internal bleeding, but prompt medical attention allowed him to recover quickly. No formal invocation of presidential succession took place, although Secretary of State Alexander Haig controversially stated that he was "in control here" while Vice President George H. W. Bush returned to Washington.
Ultimately nobody was killed in the attack, though Press Secretary James Brady was left paralyzed and permanently disabled. Hinckley was found not guilty by reason of insanity and remains confined to a psychiatric facility.

On January 8, 2011, U.S. Representative Gabrielle Giffords and eighteen other people were shot during a public meeting held in a supermarket parking lot in Casas Adobes, near Tucson, Arizona. Six of those shot died, including Arizona District Court Chief Judge John Roll; one of Rep. Giffords' staffers; and a nine-year-old child, Christina-Taylor Green.[SUP][2][/SUP][SUP][5][/SUP][SUP][6][/SUP][SUP][7][/SUP][SUP][8][/SUP] Giffords was holding a constituent meeting called "Congress on Your Corner" in the parking lot of a Safeway store when prosecutors allege Jared Lee Loughner drew a pistol and shot her in the head, subsequently firing on other people.[SUP][5][/SUP][SUP][6][/SUP] One additional person was injured in the immediate aftermath of the shooting.[SUP][3][/SUP] News reports identified the target of the attack as Giffords, a Democrat representing Arizona's 8th congressional district.[SUP][5][/SUP] She was shot through the head at point-blank range, and her medical condition was initially described as "critical".[SUP][5][/SUP][SUP][6]

[/SUP]

So now we have **more** "important" people getting killed. Same bizarre behavior seemingly out of the human realm.

Not enough yet? K.

On Friday, July 20, 2012, a mass shooting occurred at a Century movie theater in Aurora, Colorado, during a midnight screening of the film _The Dark Knight Rises_. A gunman, dressed in tactical clothing, set off tear gas grenades and shot into the audience with multiple firearms, killing 12 people and injuring 58 others. The sole suspect is James Eagan Holmes, who was arrested outside the cinema minutes later.

A cop let him into the building.

Witness thinks someone let gunman inside Colorado movie theater | wkyc.com James Holmes came in through the back door - fact.

Funny how you hear nothing about these cases from the AMERICAN media but do from many others. Not enough yet?

October 25, 2012 - Yoselyn Ortega, 50, allegedly stabs to death two children, Lucia Krim, 6, and Leo Krim, 2. Ortega was the children's nanny at the time of the attacks. The children were the offspring of *CNBC CEO Kevin Krim*. The nanny then started stabbing herself rapidly in the neck- a thing even nuts hopped up on PCP won't and can't do. This was a _nanny_? Talk about a good way to get back at somebody...

Here's the one that got me-

The Vanilla Blues News: Newtown Connecticut School Shooting: Police Walked A Man In Camo Pants A... Looks like someone nearby was watching. in MK ultra there was always a _subject_ and a *handler*- the attack dog's _master_. EVERY MK-U experiment involved a handler.

Common denominator? Objective. In all these cases, we have a common objective and _modus operandi- _"Lone" nut, sees 'psychologist' for undetermined amount of time and SHORTLY thereafter goes on a bullet riddled killing spree and is whisked away from prying eyes or KILLED before anyone else has an opportunity to speak with them. Little else is heard, including the FT. Hood shooter and scores more. This rings true in ALL of these cases, not one has been allowed to be subjected to the prying eyes of the public. Not a _single one_. Mark my words this will be no different, aside from congressmen taking advantage of the situation to further their socialistic political ends. That, too always remains constant in these cases. There has been no deviance from this rule.

I leave you with this, my friends, to judge and decide for yourselves. I have my facts, I only operate from *logic* these days and find it a far more useful skill to master than any. My OPINIONS, like all opinions, are *irrelevant*. Emotions are for cattle and love play- nothing more. Listen to this man, his WHOLE interview and take what you will from it. I can tell you right away that he was not lying from the mere ease of which he relayed these events and the sharpness of his recollection. I imagine something like that would indeed burn itself into a man's mind like a brand.


----------



## AsteroidX

Thats why I posted the thread about scopolamine in UFO mumbo jumbo. It just doesnt add up. Either government control or some form of terrorism. No one knows. But it is not average or normal for these behaviors to occur. I believe the first incidents we had in this country Columbine, Kip Kinkle in Springfield Oregon were true school shootings based on bullying and revenge. But these do not even have any of those hallmarks. There targets are random and there behaviors are off and abnormal. Although troubled individuals but to "snap" at that level is a whole different game. The method of attack remains the same but the motives just dont exist as they did in the early incidents of mass shootings. Although they were shallow motives to a teenager the world looks alot different then folks in there 20's which this new group have shooters have all been in there early 20's.Theres a whole lot that doesnt add up in these recent cases. But I suppose we see people in there 30's and 40's killing there whole families so maybe it just is evil amongst us.

I dont claim to have the answers and I share the sorrow along with the families that lost children today and loved ones as well. I believe the saddest thing I heard was a group of kids huddled in a closet crying that all they wanted was Xmas. Then think of those 20 6-10 year olds that wont have one. What a horrible day it has been for America.


----------



## Leon

No, nothing adds up about this at all. I'm not Batman but I am a damn good detective, and I could tell you right away this looks (and feels) staged on a grand scale. It is not amazing to me with the failure of the last 7 attempts that they would go there because the populace is unimpressed by the last few. Shoot up a salon? maybe three days airtime. Shoot up a school? Maybe three weeks. Shoot up a kindergarten class and get a good body count in? _Priceless_.


----------



## Jazzman

Thank you gentlemen........I would imagine y'all have noted the factor of the appearance of the adminstration and usge of various seronin uptake inhibitors and other "medications" in the majority of these cases. 

" Mother's Little Helpers"............


----------



## AsteroidX

Those just put your brain into a "known" chemical state. Measurable and alterable. Im trending towards the controller theory on this one especially. Especially with the camo guy that got found in the woods. Sure would like to see his picture up. Prey on the weak and vulnerable scenario at its finest. 

The why escapes me.

Even if its about gun control. Whos bright idea is it that they are ever gonna get the guns out of the American populace. . Well just wind up buying them from Mexico. FFS. Lots of Americans enjoy the AK47. That I believe to be a SHTF scenario.

Again my prayers are for those that lost a child or loved one today.


----------



## Smitty901

Notice a trend here? They seem to pick places that they know others will not be armed to stop them. He knew no one would be armed.


----------



## DonP.

I believe any sane person who saw the news yesterday was deeply affected. Regardless of what position they take on gun control, religion, politics. The media have plenty of stories to tell. Not one of them are using this for any agenda. Every single American is in pain, very similar to 9-11.

It's only natural when things like this happen to look for reasons why. I think it is wrong to say the media or a politician or anyone else are not genuinely saddened. Everyone was affected by this. I also think we need to stop all the debates for now. I wake up today with a sick feeling in my stomach. I still can't believe something like that has happened.

May God grant those people affected by this tragedy some sort of comfort.

Rest In Peace Little Angels.


----------



## Smitty901

This is an agenda dream for the news media just listen to them and how they have misrepresented the facts. They will have a field day with it. There will be no talk about other things. 
Obama and Holder did not waste any time making their play for their version of gun control. No talk about the real issue of the facts never will be.
make no mistake Obama care nothing for those children he cares only about his agenda , Why was he so quick to jump on the news station even before LEO office had done so?
Where did Holders comments come from. That no gun sign on front of the school failed. 
Lets us get some real facts this person had problems but their going to cover that all up. We can't talk about that. Obama has had an agenda all his life to strip people of the right to defend them self. He will use this as a stepping stone and many will fall for it.
More sheep for him.


----------



## Fuzzee

You ever notice why there's never many mass shooting sprees in a police station or gun range?


----------



## D"artagnan

i read some where the arizona shootings was to keep the judge quite 
anybody else hear this ???


----------



## Southern Dad

This all goes back to guns don't kill people. People kill people and sometimes use guns to do it.

Dunbar - MOS 13A


----------



## mvan70us

Thoughts and prayers go out to the parents and loved ones who have to somehow cope with this mindless tragedy.


----------



## Sr40ken

Nothing will change untill human behavior is addressed. The limit of any tool will not stop these things. We are now a society of desensitized aimlesss people that have lost our ability to cope in a moral way.


----------



## Lucky Jim

Leon said:


> ...I ask you, what kind of torture across long periods OR sudden, horrible conditioning can make a man kill his own mother and then fight hard-wired instincts to shoot whimpering and panicked children?...


Yeah you'd think teams of shrinks would analyse incidents like this and issue guidelines to schools, parents and society to try to stop it happening again.
I mean, somewhere along the line for some reason the perpetrators must have developed a hatred of everybody, their classmates, teachers, parents and the world in general and flip ther lid.


----------



## C5GUY

Having 6 grandkids yesterday's tragedy has really been heavy in my thoughts and my heart. I have given it a lot of thought as to what is different in today's world that would trigger this sort of horror. I grew up in an era where I was around guns all my life. We had loaded guns in our house, leaned in the corners of the closets and even hanging in the back of our trucks on school property. I received my first .22 rifle on my 8th. Christmas and frequently took it out squirrel hunting all by myself. Point is that guns were available you did not have to even register them and there were cheaper and easier to get then they are today. What is different is that we have now desensitized our kids with all the violence that we allow them to see on prime time TV, movies and the video games we buy them. They are allowed to play shooter games where life seems to have no value and they are even awarded points for the most kills and carnage. In my opinion we now teach our kids how much fun it could be to kill and with no real impact that results from these games. I know that I am an old fuddy duddy but I was just weighing out what is different today from when I grew up and it is for sure not the availability of guns. Guns were tools not toys and we respected them and knew what they were capable of. Banning guns is not the answer to America's problems. Rant off.


----------



## Southern Dad

My daughter's school has taken steps to make the school safer and avoid this kind of event. Friday afternoon they were installing new magnet locks on the front doors of the school. You enter the first set of doors, show ID and sign in at the side window then they will buzz you in. All other outside doors have been made exit only and have panic bars with a timer delay. The public schools in Gwinnett County have decided that they will have additional police presence at the schools until security is upgraded in all of them.

So maybe, just maybe some good will come out of all this tragedy. Maybe our school systems will wake up and come up with security measures to make a situation like this more difficult to pull off.


----------



## DonP.

Im seeing reports this guy was indeed a mental case with issues that his family saw. I am in no way blaming anyone for this except for the shooter. But seriously, if you have a son who is showing signs of having mental issues, you think locking up your weapons might be a good idea?


----------



## Smitty901

C5GUY said:


> Having 6 grandkids yesterday's tragedy has really been heavy in my thoughts and my heart. I have given it a lot of thought as to what is different in today's world that would trigger this sort of horror. I grew up in an era where I was around guns all my life. We had loaded guns in our house, leaned in the corners of the closets and even hanging in the back of our trucks on school property. I received my first .22 rifle on my 8th. Christmas and frequently took it out squirrel hunting all by myself. Point is that guns were available you did not have to even register them and there were cheaper and easier to get then they are today. What is different is that we have now desensitized our kids with all the violence that we allow them to see on prime time TV, movies and the video games we buy them. They are allowed to play shooter games where life seems to have no value and they are even awarded points for the most kills and carnage. In my opinion we now teach our kids how much fun it could be to kill and with no real impact that results from these games. I know that I am an old fuddy duddy but I was just weighing out what is different today from when I grew up and it is for sure not the availability of guns. Guns were tools not toys and we respected them and knew what they were capable of. Banning guns is not the answer to America's problems. Rant off.


 Thank you. In so many of the cases all we see are those that knew the shooters was Nuts running for cover afterwards. In the theater shooting they have been doing nothing but covering up from day one. Now they want to after the LEO that told the press about the Doctors Note book. We were not suppose to know about that.
No less than 6 times as I drove into town this morning I heard "he was a good boy,smart and if he had needed any help his mother would have gotten it. We will never know his true history they been covering that up sense yesterday.
But if you listen to many on the radio again same old story if no one had any guns this could not happen. I disagree


----------



## Smitty901

Every forum of this type, every Gun forum and many others have plants in them people that are member's that do not support our views. They hang around waiting to slip in their little jabs and to try and break us down. I know I was on our Union on gun control . We were schooled on how to join and wait to get in our undercutting views. Using words like we could all agree no ones needs a------. To appear to be pro gun but with some reasonable restriction.
You see them now coming to life. The talking points are being emailed out as we speak. Make no mistake they are coming for every weapon you own and will not stop till they have them all.
There under ground is huge and working very well.


----------



## Sr40ken

"Now Cain said to his brother Abel, "Let's go out to the field." And while they were in the field, Cain attacked his brother Abel and killed him." Too bad they didn't have gun control, Abel may have lived.


----------



## Smitty901

This sad event also brings up a fact no one can argue. Not one LEO was there until it was all over. They rolled in with SWAT teams and high tech this and that brought the news crew with them . Spent that last day and a half patting themselves on the back. But as is always the case. They were there to take the report cover the schools tracks on it point fingers at everyone except the shooter. They saved no one they prevent nothing. Not really their fault just the way it is. If one of those teachers had been armed just 1 if may have been stopped. LEO can not and will not protect you.


----------



## Denton

I am not the only one noticing the de ja vous...


----------



## Leon

As I stated...watch this thing vanish into thin air. At this point I'm pretty sure someone in a powerful position ordered this and that some 'agent' of some 'agency' was involved.


----------



## Southern Dad

There is plenty of blame to go around. If the schools do NOT stand up and take notice now, then further issues like this are on their hands. There are many simple security measures that schools can take. Any school not taking steps to protect students put themselves in the path of litigation when something like this happens.


----------



## Leon

Southern Dad said:


> There is plenty of blame to go around. If the schools do NOT stand up and take notice now, then further issues like this are on their hands. There are many simple security measures that schools can take. Any school not taking steps to protect students put themselves in the path of litigation when something like this happens.


You mentioned Gwinnett in an earlier post-

I went to school here for most of my education and my high school was always equipped with two cops and that was YEARS ago. There is no excuse, it's all an agenda by the forces that are crumbling our country.


----------



## Denton

Leon said:


> You mentioned Gwinnett in an earlier post-
> 
> I went to school here for most of my education and my high school was always equipped with two cops and that was YEARS ago. There is no excuse, it's all an agenda by the forces that are crumbling our country.


You and I are either paranoid to the point of neurotic or we are a couple of the few who are seeing what is really happening.
Either way, _they_ do not like it.


----------



## kyletx1911a1

just found out this morn that only one school dist here in tx that allows teachers to chl on property a start at least


----------



## Leon

lol I know I'm not neurotic. It can be hard to shake people out of the normalcy bias that is so common in this country, but when it looks like a duck, quacks like a duck and swims like a duck...it's a duck. The handler guy vanishing and the media shutting up about it is a dead giveaway.


----------



## Smitty901

I find it strange that they said be forced his way in. Seems that might have given them a bit more lead time to get LEO there. He walked in.
There is reasons they took so long to give any facts they needed time to cover the schools tail. Nothing uncommon in that.


----------



## Southern Dad

Many of the schools in Georgia have DARE officers at the schools. For those outside of Georgia those are Deputy Sheriffs and they are armed.


----------



## Leon

No we had real city cops there. They definitely had guns and there was a cycle cop for the middle school up the road.


----------



## SSGT

Watching the news tonight the guys mom bought the guns perfectly legal...FBI background check and the works. She was a "GUN ENTHUSIAST" AND She was preparing for the "DOWNFALL OF SOCIETY" according to the report.

Another "PREPPERS ARE NUTS" Tag is a coming from the national media I'm afraid!


----------



## AsteroidX

Of course the guy in the woods didn't do it. He was just the guy in the woods that observed it and did nothing. He was the misdirection.There was a handler but it was not that guy. How did this kid become so deadly with pistol. That is certainty above average death/injury ratio. He also would have needed to reload both guns while on this rampage once if not more. The principle had time to throw her life away in the gunfire while likely having started the event in her office. The mother was killed at home. Who was monitoring her class when she failed to show up for school. She didn't call in sick. So many questions that don't necessarily need answers but are left unanswered for the sake of take there guns away rallying.

I live in the town were Kip Kinkle did his shooting many years ago now. I missed being an employee at the hospital that received the injured by using a sick in day earlier before it happened. Most of the kids that made it to the hospital survived. Including a very bad head wound. During the shooting several students tackled him during his reload time. These being High school aged kids not gramar. Like was mentioned before the police only showed up to take the report. There was never a call for gun control even locally following his shooting. Ever since we have had real cops in our schools and no violence. Even with the the jail closing down beds and releasing criminals early this program continues strong especially in the high schools.

I would hope it is now expanded to the junior high schools and grade schools. Someone armed and that knows how to use it needs to be in these buildings that hold our countries most precious assets. We certainly don't leave Fort Knox unlocked and unguarded.

I do have another view on LEO in schools as it allows them track us from a young age and if you appear to be more then an average sheeple we run the risk of having files started on many kids from an early age. But honestly that is nothing new. I suppose at this point Id rather know that my is safe and got a DHS file started because hes my kid rather then him being in an unsecured location that I cannot help him like when he is home and protected by family.

Homeschooling may ultimately be the direction this country goes in terms of educating our children. But there is an economic barrier that most families these days face with the current economy. And a single income family will leave you impoverished. Along with the socialization issues that are important to children.

We all have opinions about yesterday and our unique to each one of us. Mine is only one observation based on life experience and the views I hold about this country/world today.

My prayers to the young lives lost yesterday continue.


----------



## Leon

I agree. You know, the thought occurred to me the answer to this is small neighborhood schools like back in the day. Someone who owns a big house or maybe the neighborhood construct an olden style schoolhouse or facilities big enough to accomodate the local number of kids? A schoolhouse in every neighborhood manned by either qualified permanent teachers or 'circuit riders'- traveling teachers who ride a circuit and do a month's shift. With the kids so close to home there would be little chance of an infiltrator going unnoticed and IF such an occurrence were to happen would, by numbers, would stand a much better chance of being intercepted. Random nuts would have trouble actually finding private schoolhouses in subdivisions because there would be so many, so spread out. Actually I think this might work if it took on a large scale charter school type situation. Public schools are just too dangerous, too target rich and too much of a failure to continue doing this. These days public schools are a damn nightmare and only getting worse. We as the people need to step it up and get something like this done to undo the threat and wise up the dumbed down populace. If I had a kid, I would definitely want him or her to be educated by a guy I know and trust in a small schoolhouse down the street. I could show up and wave to them through the window, smile and watch the kiddies for a minute and leave satisfied I was right nearby and that they were being classically educated in a loving and wholesome environment like the old days.

Guys, I think this is the answer. Set up out OWN schools. Take away the public factor. That takes away much of the threat.

They say only the good die young. Looks like it's true. I tell you somewhere in the back of my mind I seethe about this but as a prepper, my mind is looking past this. Those poor kids are in a better place and will never suffer the bitter dregs that life can be. IT's up to us remaining to cover the young and adapt. I think this is a viable solution.


----------



## Smitty901

Took me awhile to find it. This was hidden from public view. never reported by the press because it is the honest truth.



Remove if inappropriate,, this made good sense..to me.

THE MEDIA WOULD NOT LET THIS HIT THE AIR !!!! PLEASE READ THIS, COPY AND PASTE IT, AND LETS GET THE WORD OUT, THAT WE NEED TO LET GOD BACK IN OUR SCHOOLS !!!!!

Well worth the read - COLUMBINE STUDENT'S FATHER 12 YEARS LATER !! Guess our national leaders didn't expect this. On Thursday, Darrell Scott, the father of Rachel Scott, a victim of the Columbine High School shootings in Littleton, Colorado, was invited to address the House Judiciary Committee's subcommittee. What he said to our national leaders during this special session of Congress was painfully truthful.

They were not prepared for what he was to say, nor was it received well. It needs to be heard by every parent, every teacher, every politician, every sociologist, every psychologist, and every so-called expert! These courageous words spoken by Darrell Scott are powerful, penetrating, and deeply personal. There is no doubt that God sent this man as a voice crying in the wilderness.. The following is a portion of the transcript:

"Since the dawn of creation there has been both good &evil in the hearts of men and women. We all contain the seeds of kindness or the seeds of violence. The death of my wonderful daughter, Rachel Joy Scott, and the deaths of that heroic teacher, and the other eleven children who died must not be in vain. Their blood cries out for answers.

"The first recorded act of violence was when Cain slew his brother Abel out in the field. The villain was not the club he used.. Neither was it the NCA, the National Club Association. The true killer was Cain, and the reason for the murder could only be found in Cain's heart.

"In the days that followed the Columbine tragedy, I was amazed at how quickly fingers began to be pointed at groups such as the NRA. I am not a member of the NRA. I am not a hunter. I do not even own a gun. I am not here to represent or defend the NRA -because I don't believe that they are responsible for my daughter's death. Therefore I do not believe that they need to be defended. If I believed they had anything to do with Rachel's murder I would be their strongest opponent

I am here today to declare that Columbine was not just a tragedy -- it was a spiritual event that should be forcing us to look at where the real blame lies! Much of the blame lies here in this room. Much of the blame lies behind the pointing fingers of the accusers themselves. I wrote a poem just four nights ago that expresses my feelings best.

Your laws ignore our deepest needs, Your words are empty air. You've stripped away our heritage, You've outlawed simple prayer. Now gunshots fill our classrooms, And precious children die. You seek for answers everywhere, And ask the question "Why?" You regulate restrictive laws, Through legislative creed. And yet you fail to understand, That God is what we need!

"Men and women are three-part beings. We all consist of body, mind, and spirit. When we refuse to acknowledge a third part of our make-up, we create a void that allows evil, prejudice, and hatred to rush in and wreak havoc. Spiritual presences were present within our educational systems for most of our nation's history. Many of our major colleges began as theological seminaries. This is a historical fact. What has happened to us as a nation? We have refused to honor God, and in so doing, we open the doors to hatred and violence. And when something as terrible as Columbine's tragedy occurs -- politicians immediately look for a scapegoat such as the NRA. They immediately seek to pass more restrictive laws that contribute to erode away our personal and private liberties. We do not need more restrictive laws. Eric and Dylan would not have been stopped by metal detectors. No amount of gun laws can stop someone who spends months planning this type of massacre. The real villain lies within our own hearts.

"As my son Craig lay under that table in the school library and saw his two friends murdered before his very eyes, he did not hesitate to pray in school. I defy any law or politician to deny him that right! I challenge every young person in America , and around the world, to realize that on April 20, 1999, at Columbine High School prayer was brought back to our schools. Do not let the many prayers offered by those students be in vain. Dare to move into the new millennium with a sacred disregard for legislation that violates your God-given right to communicate with Him. To those of you who would point your finger at the NRA -- I give to you a sincere challenge.. Dare to examine your own heart before casting the first stone! My daughter's death will not be in vain! The young people of this country will not allow that to happen!" - Darrell Scott

Do what the media did not - - let the nation hear this man's speech. Please send this out to everyone you can!


----------



## AsteroidX

My town has several charter schools some bigger then others. I have heard no complaints against them or the education they provide. One fact is that warehousing our children in 50's 60's built buildings meant to hold 1000+ teens or younger are coming to an end hopefully.

And that is for the education of our children which is so quickly falling behind the curve. Unfortunately so many of the better ideas requires commitment from parents that are too busy to care. Only in a community like this will you see those that are willing to take the actual steps to walk the right path and sacrifice for a better future for our kids. I mean isn't that kind of what prepping is. Besides being prepared. Trying to protect our future and ensure it survives/matures

It might not make sense to those without kids but prepping is as much for me as it is for my child. I want him to learn the skills to survive a SHTF scenario as much as I think it may not happen during my life it may happen during his lifetime. Valuable skills to have and pass down.

I know some of those kids sure did have a SHTF experience and showed the skills to survive within it.


----------



## AsteroidX

WTF are the crazies up to now ?

Death threat prompts police response to Newtown church on Sunday | The Lookout - Yahoo! News


----------



## MikeyPrepper

Sick bastards!!


----------

